# Carvin DC800 (Claro Walnut Top)



## RGA8 (Feb 3, 2012)

I just got this in the mail last night and it's awesome. Sorry about the picture quality I don't have access to a super high def camera. Special thanks to my friend Jimbo from Lodis C for coming over last night and taking pictures for me with his pocket camera. 


































































Specs: 

Body = Swamp Ash
Neck = Maple 
Fret-board = Ebony
Top = Figured Claro Walnut 
Headstock = Matching 
Finish = Satin Matte 

Here's a youtube link to a very short and simple test drive. (I wish I would have turned my speakers up louder) 



Oh, one last thing... DAT HEEL!


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here's a written review. 

Playability:
 Im diving straight into the core on this review. This guitar is built around the low profile Sperzel tuners and the low profile bridge specs and not the other way around. I think you know what I mean but Ill elaborate on this point for the purpose of detail. Most guitars are built and THEN they put the low profile tuning keys and bridge on and it works but its not the same as building a guitar AROUND the low profile specs of the bridge and tuners so that the user can take full advantage of the new and positive attributes of the altered hardware. Carvin did the latter of the two and built this guitar for superb playability and they did a great job. My friend came over last night and his favorite guitar is a certain Ibanez 6 string and here is what he said in regards to the playability of my Carvin Finally! I can play bar chords! This is an 8 string? So, he thinks the neck on a DC800 has more playability than an Ibanez 6 string think about that. The Carvin DC800 is hands down THE best guitar Ive ever played. Yes it beats ALL of the Ibanez guitars Ive played, all of the fenders, all of the PRS guitars, all of the Gibson guitars, all of the Jackson guitars but its not better than the Ken Smith bass guitar I played once. That thing was stellar. It comes close in terms of action and playibilty but the Ken Smith was $6,000.00 and my Carvin was $1,400.00 so technically the Carvin is better because normal people can afford one. 

Aesthetics: 
 I was very worried about the contrast from light to dark wood but its pretty. The guys in the Carvin shop matched the grain on my maple neck to the grain on my swamp ash body so well that it almost looks like one solid piece of wood on the back of the guitar. The satin matte finish is very nice, real low key and minimalistic and Im glad I picked that finish. The finish dulled the light color of the maple and swamp ash and because of that it contrasts nicely with the claro walnut top. The top, headstock and fret-board are perfect and the black hardware combined with the dark wood on the top is beautiful. 

Sound: 
 The stock pickups are great but they are slightly hot. Nice clean neck pickup sound and great mid scooped bridge pickup chugging sound. I probably wont change the pickups anytime soon maybe ever and Ive used Lundgren M8s so these stock pickups are good. This next part, I think, is the most important part of this guitar. I picked wood based on sound and not looks and it paid off. The 1pc maple neck combined with the ebony fret-board is very bright and has great sustain. The ash body is very light and has a clear sound with tight bass. Very pure tones are coming out of this guitar. The main characteristics of the wood I chose are as follows; bright, tight low end, good sustain and for an 8 String its PERFECT. My RGA8 is muddy, its made from mahogany and its just heavy and mushy. The Carvin has a very pure and bright tone that rings out and has a tight low end. I HIGHLY recommend those wood choices for an 8 string. Trust me on that one. You want light and bright to contrast the dark and heavy 8th string.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 3, 2012)

Some solid choices based on common sense, reasoning and logic...the net result is purest awesome


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 3, 2012)

My favourite DC800 yet, those specs are simliar to what I'd like to get when going custom.


----------



## vondano (Feb 3, 2012)

HNGD man!

i'm eagerly awaiting mine!

happy to read your positive review!

nico


----------



## travis bickle (Feb 3, 2012)

these threads are bad for my financial situation. hahaha. congrats, these are really amazing instruments. my only concern is the size of the neck.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 3, 2012)

travis bickle: Do you play 7s? If so you'll love it.


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks for post, i got wood. oh and what was used for the video? what amp?


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 3, 2012)

geofreesun: I use Line 6 Pod farm and the UX8 USB interface. I wish I would have turned my studio monitors up louder so the strings weren't so loud in the video. EDIT ** I used my iPhone 4s for the video.


----------



## geofreesun (Feb 3, 2012)

thanks~ ya i personally just dig this carvin the most out of all the carvin dc800 ngds, natural wood is the best



RGA8 said:


> geofreesun: I use Line 6 Pod farm and the UX8 USB interface. I wish I would have turned my studio monitors up louder so the strings weren't so loud in the video.


----------



## AfroSamurai (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the look of it, congrats!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 3, 2012)

shitsøn;2853395 said:


> My favourite DC800 yet.


 
This...


----------



## mphsc (Feb 3, 2012)

Almost same specs I almost went for. I was going to get a Birds Eye board. 

Happy NGD.


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 3, 2012)

Soo nice brotha, gorgeous top wood! It's nice to hear a clip too, getting exited for mine!!!


----------



## Galius (Feb 3, 2012)

This is the same guitar I have coming except mine is mahogany wings. I've never had a problem with mahogany being too dark myself. At least I know its gonna look killer with the claro top. HNGD!


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 3, 2012)

Galius: A lot of that muddy-ness is probably because the RGA8 is cheap. I bet if you get a nice piece of Mahogany it'll be killer.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for posting the test clip.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 3, 2012)

This guitar is badass! And this is very similar to my XB76 that's being built. I chose a 5 piece maple neck with 2 walnut stripes, swamp ash body, claro walnut top, and a rosewood freatboard because it's practical AND beautiful.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Feb 3, 2012)

_ holy fucking splooge _


----------



## Brandon (Feb 3, 2012)

That guitar looks killer! Similar specs to mine, that swamp ash really does the job as far a clarity goes. 

I just played my guitar for the first time over my Carvin MTS yesterday, and as far as the pickups being hot, you're completely correct. I wasn't expecting that. I usually have a good amount of gain going with my Jem, dialed in around 7 or 8. With my DC800, It was dialed in at 5 with the same amount of gain but more punch and pure amazingness.


----------



## Baco (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome DC800! Happy NGD, enjoy that guitar!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Feb 4, 2012)

its gorgeous!! i should be receiving mine in about 2 weeks and i cant wait! every review of these DC800s has been really good. i know i wont be disappointed!


----------



## djinn314 (Feb 4, 2012)

respect dude. I like the riffage


----------



## Kr1zalid (Feb 4, 2012)

djinn314 said:


> respect dude. I like the riffage


 
 more or less...


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 4, 2012)

*insert common sex joke associated with undying jealousy and love for OP's guitar*


----------



## MABGuitar (Feb 4, 2012)

Wow, I think I just fell in love with carvin for the like the 6th time. Congrats this one looks awesome and it sounded awesome in your video as well!


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 4, 2012)

How much did it end up running you with those options?


----------



## Galius (Feb 4, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> How much did it end up running you with those options?


 Above he said it ran him about $1400. Mine that I should have soon is pretty close to his and ran just shy of $1300


----------



## MikeH (Feb 4, 2012)

Almost regretting buying my RG2228 simply because of this guitar. I've seen all of the DC800 NGDs and they were all great looking guitars, but this is the only one that has made me envious.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah it was $1,400 but with a $100 off promo discount. I paid $1,300 out of pocket


----------



## 80H (Feb 5, 2012)

hows the neck relative to an rg2228?


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 5, 2012)

Carvin DC800 Neck Dimensions: 

Radius = 20"
Neck Width at Nut = 2.15"
Neck Width at 24th fret = 3.03"
Thickness at 1st fret = .79"
Thickness at 12th fret = .88" 



Ibanez RG2228 Neck Dimensions: 

Radius = 16.929"
Neck Width at Nut = 2.135"
Neck Width at 24th fret = 3.07"
Thickness at 1st fret = .787"
Thickness at 12th fret = .846" 

The Carvin neck is a little wider and a little flatter. I LOVE the neck on the Carvin but to be fair I must admit I've never played an RG2228.


----------



## Galius (Feb 5, 2012)

The neck specs look very close though. With all the rave over Ibanez necks this has to be a very good thing.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been in Ibanez guy for the past 10 years and the Carvin DC800 neck is better then any Ibanez neck I've felt


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 5, 2012)

I really wanted to hear those bass strings with no distortion. In the video you posted,(on the clean part), it looked like you were going to play the 8 string clean then you decided to go on some higher strings instead. I really wanted to hear the low strings clean...I wish someone would please post a vid with the guitar playing clean with the bass notes. I know its not everyone's style. Anyways very nice guitar! Congrats!


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 5, 2012)

Andrenighthound said:


> I really wanted to hear those bass strings with no distortion. In the video you posted,(on the clean part), it looked like you were going to play the 8 string clean then you decided to go on some higher strings instead. I really wanted to hear the low strings clean...I wish someone would please post a vid with the guitar playing clean with the bass notes. I know its not everyone's style. Anyways very nice guitar! Congrats!



So, did you want to hear the low string clean?


----------



## Andrenighthound (Feb 6, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> So, did you want to hear the low string clean?



What are u a comedian?


----------



## XEN (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful guitar man! Congrats!


----------



## renzoip (Feb 6, 2012)

Really digging this one. Congrats!


----------



## -42- (Feb 6, 2012)

Carvin DC800s, so good that even RGA8s are buying them.


----------



## Levi79 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome dude! It looks incredible. I bet it plays incredibly too!


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 6, 2012)

-42-: That's pretty fun man. 

Levi79: The neck and the heel on a Carvin DC800 is absolutely amazing.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 6, 2012)

thats gorgeous how much?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 6, 2012)

Dat clean tone....

I was wondering how those new pickups sounded. Glad to hear they're worth it. Congrats on the NGD.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 6, 2012)

AscendingMatt: 1,400... 1,300 after the promo discount.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 6, 2012)

RGA8 said:


> AscendingMatt: 1,400... 1,300 after the promo discount.



sweet


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey, could one of my fellow Carvinites answer a quick question for me?


I'm ordering a DC800 (got everything together) and I'm using the online guitar builder app; however, I've hit a snag. Under the "Neck Options" section, do I HAVE TO specify one of those options? Or does the guitar come with a different build of neck? If so, what kind of neck? If it worth paying to get a 5-piece? Or does the DC800 already come with a 5-piece?


----------



## Galius (Feb 6, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hey, could one of my fellow Carvinites answer a quick question for me?
> 
> 
> I'm ordering a DC800 (got everything together) and I'm using the online guitar builder app; however, I've hit a snag. Under the "Neck Options" section, do I HAVE TO specify one of those options? Or does the guitar come with a different build of neck? If so, what kind of neck? If it worth paying to get a 5-piece? Or does the DC800 already come with a 5-piece?


 
You can unmark one of the selections and it will be a 1pc maple neck. As far as im concerned that will do just fine.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 6, 2012)

Wings of Obsidian: 

I recommend calling Carvin. It helps when you can talk to a guy on the phone because he'll be able to answer your questions in a very clear and easily understood manner. That way you'll feel A LOT better buying a guitar you can't see or touch and afterwards you'll hang up the phone knowing that all of the P's & Q's are ironed out just how you want them to be.


----------



## Saber_777 (Feb 6, 2012)

I cant stand this fucking guitar.






















I should be shot for lying...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 6, 2012)

RGA8 said:


> Wings of Obsidian:
> 
> I recomened calling Carvin. It helps when you can talk to a guy on the phone because he'll be able to answer your questions in a very clear and easily understood manner. That way you'll feel A LOT better buying a guitar you can't see or touch and afterwards you'll hang up the phone knowing that all of the P's & Q's are ironed out just how you want them to be.


 
Thanks bro! Best answer here!

Never tried this whole custom order thing, so of course I'm skeptical of talking to people and seeing how things might turn out, but I'd rather place the order over the phone too - gets the point across better and get some Q&A time.

Hopefully I will have a sick Carvin out to me in about ten weeks or so!


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 6, 2012)

RGA8 said:


> My RGA8 is muddy, its made from mahogany and its just heavy and mushy.



You say this, and it makes me sad, because that's the wood I was thinking about choosing for my body to go with my top wood. Though to be honest, if I built one based on what sound I was shooting for, it'd be remarkably identical to yours. So which one is brighter as a tone wood; walnut or mahogany?


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 6, 2012)

aWoodenShip: 

You know I wonder how the quality of the wood and the craftmenship would also affect the tone? Call the guys at Carvin and ask them what's up. 

Here is a wood sound guide I used to pick my woods:

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Body Wood Options

Also, if you wanted to get similar wood types you could choose unique paint options to make it "your own" or get one just like mine. I mean look at it... its bad to the bone.


----------



## broj15 (Feb 7, 2012)

Those stock pickups sound great! The simple asthetics make it super classy and that heel (or lack there of lol) looks amazing


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys I just wanted to add a little something here for anybody who has ordered, is going to order or is thinking about ordering. I just called Carvin up because I originally ordered the "Vintage Tweed" case and they didn't ship me one. The case I got is a form fitted black hard shell case and its really nice but I wanted my $30.00 bucks back for not getting the tweed case. Bart took care of my with NO hassle what so ever. That was by far the easiest customer service phone call I've ever experienced. Thanks Bart! 

I also wanted to give the Carvinites a heads up on the warranty for the DC800. It comes with a 5 year full service warranty. Now that's stellar! 

The last thing I want to mention is the stock string gauge. Bart at Carvin told me that the set that comes standard on the DC800 is an Elixir 10-13-17-26-36-46-58-68. It is kinda light but wait until you play this guitar. I don't really want to mess with the factory setup so I'm leaving mine alone. If you guys play in drop E a 74 would probably work out for you. Oh and you would want to raise the bridge a hair.


----------



## yuureikun (Feb 7, 2012)

RGA8 said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to add a little something here for anybody who has ordered, is going to order or is thinking about ordering. I just called Carvin up because I originally ordered the "Vintage Tweed" case and they didn't ship me one. The case I got is a form fitted black hard shell case and its really nice but I wanted my $30.00 bucks back for not getting the tweed case. Bart took care of my with NO hassle what so ever. That was by far the easiest customer service phone call I've ever experienced. Thanks Bart!
> 
> I also wanted to give the Carvinites a heads up on the warranty for the DC800. It comes with a 5 year full service warranty. Now that's stellar!
> 
> The last thing I want to mention is the stock string gauge. Bart at Carvin told me that the set that comes standard on the DC800 is an Elixir 10-13-17-26-36-46-58-68. It is kinda light but wait until you play this guitar. I don't really want to mess with the factory setup so I'm leaving mine alone. If you guys play in drop E a 74 would probably work out for you. Oh and you would want to raise the bridge a hair.



Yeah, 68 is the largest guitar string Elixir makes. I have been using the same set for quite some time on my other 8 strings. I exclusively use Elixir strings because I sweat so damn much, that normal strings end up sounding dead after playing on them 1 or 2 times. Gotta love the longevity of coated strings.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 7, 2012)

I just wanted to pipe up about Carvin's customer support. I've been dealing with them since 1999 and they've always been courteous, helpful and actually listened to what my needs were as a guitar player. I've purchased 4 of their instruments and one of their preamps. I use all of them and they've all been great. I have a LB75p bass whose truss sheared off at the top. I probably had the bass for 4 years at that point. I called them and they reminded me about the warranty. They told me to send it by. They sent me a brand new bass. Yep, they're that good.


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 7, 2012)

Splinterhead: Sounds good to me dude! By the way your music is pretty cool.


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks for checking it out, muchly appreciated!


----------



## RGA8 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not to sure where to put this post so I'll just slap it on this one. 

BUY THIS STRAP


----------



## Sean1242 (May 25, 2012)

For the headstock, did you order the walnut headstock for $50 or was it the standard option for $0? I'm ordering one soon and I'm not too sure what to choose. Thanks, man. Your guitar is awesome.


----------



## mr_ormus777 (May 30, 2012)

Awesome review man, I have one at the moment and Ive got another two coming, #2 is very similar to yours but with alder wings, and the third will have a walnut 5pc neck and spalted maple top. Just can't get enough of these guitars man, I've found what I've been looking for FINALLY...


----------



## Nag (Jun 2, 2012)

natural finished 8-strings are just damn nice, me likey very much


----------

